# Meet foster dog Gyro!!



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Haven't been on much lately, but thought this boy deserved a post.

We picked up " Gyro" last week, he is around 2 1/2 yrs old. Was kept outside. He tested positive for lymes & is being treated he also had tapeworms. I have him scheduled to be neutered next week.

After that, he'll be adoptable.
He has no clue how big he is...an 85 pound puppy! 
He is really liking this living in the house thing too!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous! Thank you for fostering him!


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

He's beautiful. I am sure he will make himself quite comfy!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

What a handsome boy!! I hope he finds his new home quickly!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gyro*

Gyro is just gorgeous! HE WON'T BE AROUND LONG.
He could be a cover of GQ!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

he is very handsome.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a handsome boy he is and lucky to have you to foster him until he finds his forever family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gyro is one handsome boy. I bet he wont last long.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Very handsome! Thanks for fostering him!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a handsome boy.....


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

aaww he is a handsome boy


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It's a really good thing I don't live closer because I would probably take him!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

WPW, 85 lbs. at 2-1/2 yrs - he'll be a big golden. I love the 2nd picture as it looks like he's waiting for a treat. Thank you for fostering.


----------



## k9momx2 (Dec 15, 2008)

He is a knockout!! I have a 7 year old labby daughter and 3 year old labby son a 6 month old felined son, a 10 year old female human and a 5 year old male human...what do you think about this environment for him? I THINK I AM IN LOVE!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Miss Happy said:


> WPW, 85 lbs. at 2-1/2 yrs - he'll be a big golden. I love the 2nd picture as it looks like he's waiting for a treat. Thank you for fostering.


yep, absolutely waiting for a treat... he doesn't know "stay" yet so he doesn't sit long for pictures he is too interested in sniffing the camera without a treat


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

k9momx2 said:


> He is a knockout!! I have a 7 year old labby daughter and 3 year old labby son a 6 month old felined son, a 10 year old female human and a 5 year old male human...what do you think about this environment for him? I THINK I AM IN LOVE!


Gyro is adjusting well to my 3 guys, a little slow making friends with Charlie ( he is my alpha dog) 
I don't have cats, so can't say what would happen there. 

www.GoldHeart.org is the website for the rescue, his picture will be posted there soon.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gyro is gorgeous. He will go fast!


----------

